# Generizität



## Eva (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

kann mir jemand den Begriff "Generizität" genau beschreiben? Habe den Begriff zwar oft gehört und gelesen, aber so richtig anfangen kann ich damit nicht wirklich was. 

Danke, 

Eva


----------



## III (3. Februar 2004)

Schau mal hier

http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws02/Ausarbeitung/1.genericjava/layout1.htm#u1 

Wenn du es verstehst, bist du gut.

Viel Spass


----------



## Eva (3. Februar 2004)

Wow, klingt cool! Sagt aber nicht viel aus! 
Ich habe mich aber schon ein wenig umgehört und weiß circa, was es heissen soll. Jedenfalls in Bezug auf C++. 

Aber danke, 

Eva


----------



## Vaio82 (3. Februar 2004)

Rundet das ganze meines Erachtens nach ein wenig ab... 

Link 

Unter "Generizität" mit einem schönen Praxisbeispiel... ;o)


----------

